# What may be the most important Bimmerfest question.



## CaliJeff (Jan 28, 2002)

How do think Nikk will fare this year?

Will Nikk get lucky?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

LMAO!! :lmao:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Somebody whisper to Nikk that she'll be working The 'Fest again this year...


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Somebody whisper to Nikk that she'll be working The 'Fest again this year... *


:bigpimp: The digicams will be out in full force.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Oh NO! Do I have to dust off my Shao-Lin training to fend off that ASS WHOOPIN' NikK promised me?


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Does she know pics of her backside were posted all over the net by good 'ol Nikk?

Tell her to wear tight, short shorts this year


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

in_d_haus said:


> *Tell her to wear tight, short shorts this year *


Like a Hooter's outfit? :bigpimp:


----------



## BlackCell (Mar 11, 2003)

lol..that thread is hillarious. 
I know the girl theyre talking about too, i used to talk to her, while they were workin on my baby. 
I love the Cutter dealership man.


----------



## JT///M3 (Feb 16, 2003)

if you guys think that girl is hot, come to Savage BMW in ontario, their is the mexican girl there, wow, she's hot. she can ride in my M3 anyday (but her husband can't)

JT


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

I'm still waiting for MacSanta to come clean.  

Whoever you are, send me a PM so I can LMAO :rofl:


----------

